# [SOLVED] Keyboard fails at Boot Menu/Windows Boot manager



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys/gals,

My keyboard (Logitech G-15) randomnly stops working after POST/BIOS, specifically during the built in mobo boot menu, as well as the Windows Boot manager.

I have a Gigabyte EP45T-Extreme motherboard. Its just a bit frustrating when I want to boot to a CD or one of my secondary OSes, and I cant.

Oh, and it starts working again once the OS has booted.

Any help, as always is greatly appreciated.
JVT


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard fails at Boot Menu/Windows Boot manager*

I have the same keyboard as you, i have read that some versions were plagued with problems, which g15 version do you have?

I have same os as you..did you use drivers from disk or download them from logitech?


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard fails at Boot Menu/Windows Boot manager*



shotgn said:


> I have the same keyboard as you, i have read that some versions were plagued with problems, which g15 version do you have?
> 
> I have same os as you..did you use drivers from disk or download them from logitech?


Hey mate,

I cleared the CMOS and reset the setting "Enable USB Keyboard" to "Disabled." Facepalms all around. Cheers for the advice anyway, everythings back up and running.

JVT


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard fails at Boot Menu/Windows Boot manager*

glad you got it running


----------

